# Small shoal-odd or even? (75G)



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

I have quite a few of the supplies for my 75 gallon bought up and I am starting to think about how many super-reds I want in there. I was thinking 3 or 4, as I really dont like crowded tanks and neither do the fish. Other inhabitants will be some black neons and some ottos (if they are quick enough!).

I will most likely get them at 4" or so and this will be their permanent home. I have heard that with three two could pair up and one would be left alone, whihc I dont want, so would 4 or 3 be better?

Tank will have driftwood, be planted, and have some river-rock.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they say 20 gal per pygo but i say 25 so i would do three in there

good luck with the little tank mates


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

If you have a standard 75 gal tank, I would go with 4 reds. I had a tank with 3 reds before and the top two reds ended up picking on the lowest red most of the time. With 4 or more, I find that there is less oportunity to single out a p. There is still agression and one p will always end up being the low man, but usually it doesn't become systematic agression pointed to one p. And of course tank setup will also play a large factor.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

i think the 20 gallon per rule is correct but i hate to use it...i say go with 4


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

also just curious i have a 75 gallon too...i was thinking about getting 6 babies tho all from the pygo genus...each about the size of a dime...how long before i have to upgrade?


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> also just curious i have a 75 gallon too...i was thinking about getting 6 babies tho all from the pygo genus...each about the size of a dime...how long before i have to upgrade?


 I got 8 at about that size and put them in a 75 gallon. Its about 5 months later and they are 4 inches and there still haven't been any problems


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

tricky one..... rule of thumb is 20 gal per p , so 3 p's for 75 gal - but common sense and for sake of p's 4 wouold be better so aggression is a diffused a little more. when i had three babies the same one was always picked on, and i ended up with two, at which point i got two more roughly the same size (2") and everything was cool then. however multiple and bigger tanksyndrome kicked in and i now have 10 6-8" rbp's in my 200gal!!

i'd go for 4, you're more likely not to have a loss, and the p's will still be happy as long as yr tank isnt too cluttered (just enough hiding spaces)

regards


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

might as well put 4 in there for now.... the 20g per fish rule is for life and your pygos are not going to become full grown overnight, when your Ps become larger then you will have to upgrade


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

i disagree...i dont think u have to upgrade


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

4 pygos for life (unless you're planning on piraya)


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks, I'll do four.


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

I've got 6 in a 75


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd go with three. It will make it easier to keep the tank clean and give them some extra room to move around. A 75 gal is the absolute minimum for 4 reds, three would be better off.


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

I dont know whether to feel guilty or happy with four..... I am very religious about w/c, and experienced with overstocking (ARLC), etc.


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

pinchy said:


> I'd go with three. It will make it easier to keep the tank clean and give them some extra room to move around. A 75 gal is the absolute minimum for 4 reds, three would be better off.


 what?! even if one will get picked on by the other two? if u've got an over gagressive p, isnt it better to have that aggression diffused between thre instead of two p's?
besides 4 in a 75 really aint bad, c'mon u gotta agree......


----------



## keyhamking (Apr 20, 2004)

BKtomodachi said:


> I dont know whether to feel guilty or happy with four..... I am very religious about w/c, and experienced with overstocking (ARLC), etc.


 your call man, i would just worry that if u got three that u would ,quite quickly, end up with two (with lots of space - lol), and , if that happens, with territories and all, one would become dominant, and the other may become lunch.

good luck tho with whichever u choose


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

4 small juvies or 3 adults and youll be fine


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

I've decided on 4 juvies, then will narrow it to 3 later depending on personalities.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

4 Pygos will do nice...







!


----------

